# Target Practice



## gbienvenu (Aug 25, 2008)

The reason you are not shooting as well is that for every slight movement, at twice the distance is multiplied. This is normal and will improve as you build muscle memory and your form improves. This could also point to your bow being slightly out of tune, but more than likely the difference you are noticing in your shooting is due to the distance.


----------



## ShermanB (Feb 17, 2010)

should I go back to 10 yards to correct this or should I correct it at 20?


----------



## PLINKING.40 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would go back to 20yds, and really get settled in and get real proficiant at that distance with your form, and anchor points, Most hunters in tree stands and ground blinds have there first green pin set at 20 yrds any way, later down the road when you are dialed in at 20, then do the same thing over and over again at 25-30....just my thoughts, someone better please chime in...


----------



## mightybaron (Dec 18, 2002)

go up to 14 yards and practice till you are good there and then move only about another three yards back like to 17 and practice and just work your way to 20 and that will keep the confidence up.


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

Baron gave some really good advice. That is how I learned to shoot, and it works. Also, I am going to tell you to be patient. Archery is a discipline more than anything, and it does take a large amount of meaningful practice in order to be really good. The guys that seem to effortlessly shoot X's or shoot insanely tight groupings have been doing this a long time, and worked at it to get where they are today.

Don't give up. If you start shooting poorly at one distance, move in until you are confident and the back up a few yards. In a few months you will be shooting out to 40 and feeling good about it.

Stick with it
CG


----------



## ShermanB (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I guess I did move back alittle bit too far. I think I am going to try that trick and start back at 10. When I get comfortable I will move back a few yards. I understand now that being impatient will not help my skills.


----------

